# My new book, Mean Reversion Trading Systems, is available for pre-printing ordering



## howardbandy (14 December 2012)

Greetings --

My new book, "Mean Reversion Trading Systems," is nearly complete.  I will be sending it to the editors this weekend.  Depending on how much revision they suggest, the book should be ready to send to the printer about Monday, December 24.  
http://www.meanreversiontradingsystems.com

Beginning immediately, and continuing through Sunday, December 23, the book is available for pre-printing ordering.  The list price of the book is $49.95.  The pre-printing price is $39.95.

The book's website has a description of the book and "Buy Now" buttons you can use to place your order.  The /book page has pdf files of the Preface and the first three chapters of the book.  The Contents will be added in a few days, followed by the Index.  These are representative of the book and will give you enough information to tell whether the book will be helpful to you.

Copies of Mean Reversion Trading Systems will be shipped as soon as the book arrives from the printer.  I anticipate this will be about February 1, 2013, plus or minus a week or two.

Several people have asked about e-book formats.  After we have finished processing the initial orders for the printed version, we will begin conversion of all of our books to Kindle format.  There is more discussion of that project toward the bottom of the Mean Reversion book's home page.

During the period when the new book is on sale, our other books are also on sale.  Quantitative Trading Systems and Modeling Trading System Performance each have a $10.00 discount.  You must use the links on the Mean Reversion Trading System book's page to get the $10.00.  Orders for these books will be shipped immediately.

Thanks to everyone who has encouraged me in this project.

Regards,
Howard


----------



## tech/a (14 December 2012)

*Re: My new book, Mean Reversion Trading Systems, is available for pre-printing orderi*

Happy to buy but not through pay pal.
Can you direct me to an alternative.


----------



## howardbandy (14 December 2012)

*Re: My new book, Mean Reversion Trading Systems, is available for pre-printing orderi*

Hi Tech/a --

Janene Murdock, Educated Investor Bookshop, Melbourne, carries our books.  

Or a check drawn on a US bank in US dollars mailed to us in the US.

If it is any comfort to you, we have had many thousands of PayPal transactions without a single problem on our end or a single problem reported by a customer.  

Regards,
Howard


----------



## tech/a (14 December 2012)

*Re: My new book, Mean Reversion Trading Systems, is available for pre-printing orderi*



howardbandy said:


> Hi Tech/a --
> 
> Janene Murdock, Educated Investor Bookshop, Melbourne, carries our books.
> 
> ...




Thanks Howard.

Ive known Janene for many years and only too happy to support her.


----------



## waza1960 (14 December 2012)

*Re: My new book, Mean Reversion Trading Systems, is available for pre-printing orderi*

Thanks Howard I will order now . I wasn't aware you were writing this book and seeing as I focus on Mean Reversion systems I will be keen to read it.


----------



## howardbandy (15 December 2012)

*Re: My new book, Mean Reversion Trading Systems, is available for pre-printing orderi*

Hi Waza --

I hope you will find it useful.  I'll look forward to your comments about it.

Regards,
Howard


----------



## Vader (19 December 2012)

*Re: My new book, Mean Reversion Trading Systems, is available for pre-printing orderi*



tech/a said:


> Happy to buy but not through pay pal.
> Can you direct me to an alternative.




...just out of curiosity - why don't you like to buy through pay pal?

I've only seen criticism of pay pal from the sellers side as their policies favour the buyer too much - especially where non-physical goods are concerned (all the buyer has to say is they didn't receive the goods and there is very little the seller can do other than black list that person from future sales - especially if different countries are involved etc.)... but from a buyers point of view, Pay Pal don't provide your CC or bank details to the supplier/seller so you limit the number of organisations that have that info, the above mentioned protections if the goods don't arrive... what's stopping you using it as a buyer - is it just a case of not liking Pay Pal/Ebay from a corporate point of view, or something else?


----------



## tech/a (19 December 2012)

*Re: My new book, Mean Reversion Trading Systems, is available for pre-printing orderi*



Vader said:


> ...just out of curiosity - why don't you like to buy through pay pal?
> 
> I've only seen criticism of pay pal from the sellers side as their policies favour the buyer too much - especially where non-physical goods are concerned (all the buyer has to say is they didn't receive the goods and there is very little the seller can do other than black list that person from future sales - especially if different countries are involved etc.)... but from a buyers point of view, Pay Pal don't provide your CC or bank details to the supplier/seller so you limit the number of organisations that have that info, the above mentioned protections if the goods don't arrive... what's stopping you using it as a buyer - is it just a case of not liking Pay Pal/Ebay from a corporate point of view, or something else?




Nothing sinister
just keep forgetting my password and cant be stuffed re doing it all.


----------



## skc (19 December 2012)

*Re: My new book, Mean Reversion Trading Systems, is available for pre-printing orderi*

Hi Howard,

Seeing that I am a pairs trader it feels wrong for me not to order a copy...


----------



## CanOz (19 December 2012)

*Re: My new book, Mean Reversion Trading Systems, is available for pre-printing orderi*



tech/a said:


> Nothing sinister
> just keep forgetting my password and cant be stuffed re doing it all.




That's not so "tech" of you...


----------



## howardbandy (18 January 2013)

*Re: My new book, Mean Reversion Trading Systems, is available for pre-printing orderi*

Printing is complete.  The book is in stock and available.  

All pre-printing orders have been shipped.  

Several complete chapters can be read on the book's website:
http://www.meanreversiontradingsystems.com/

Regards,
Howard


----------

